# CM7 nightly 53 - handsfree



## NikonElite (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I've noticed with the CM7 Nightly 53 that the htc handsfree kit Is working

I now have the handsfree logo in the status bar... The mic works but buttons do not

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------

